#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  volume integrals virtual work

## derek12

hello, could anyone give advice of the problem below,
i am try to use volume integral tables to compute a bending moment.
fixed cantilever 6m long, udl of 20kn/m 0<x<l. sub parabolic.
i have a force perpendicular to the beam axis a x = 4. F= 1kn

using virtual work 
Mo = 180,20. values a x=0, x=4
delta M1= -4,0 simply triangle.x=0, x=4


i have tried using L/6(Mo*M1 + 4Mm*Mo + ML*M1L)

---------- Post added at 12:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 PM ----------

sorry 10kn/m on cantilever





  Similar Threads: Elasticity and Elasticity Bounds - The Theorem of Virtual Work and  Variational Methods in Elasticity Classroom Note lecture pdf proper integrals multiple integrals volume integrals virtual work How Virtual Private Networks Work

----------

